# I made a reuleauxminx (tetrahedral megaminx)



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 6, 2017)

This is a Reuleauxminx. It's basically a megaminx, but it's been modified into the shape of a meissner (pillowed) tetrahedron-- the only way to make a normal tetrahedron with this geometry would be to use curvy cuts. I designed this puzzle from scratch in solidworks, and I put the .stl files on Thingiverse.com, where they are available to anyone who wants to 3D print their own.

I've got a few other puzzles in the works, I'll show them here on the forum when they're done-- if I get any positive feedback. As a relatively experienced puzzle designer, I also take reasonable design requests from anybody, so if you need something designed, I can do it for you, so long as I think it's reasonable.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking forward to more puzzles in the future.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 6, 2017)

I've tried one design that turned out more difficult than I thought. I wonder if you'd have better success: a bump/ghost megaminx ball: draw a sphere through the points where the cuts from non-intersecting sides would intersect, and make the puzzle a smaller sphere that is off-center within that larger imaginary sphere. You could also make cuts through 3 misaligned faces, if that makes sense. If you could do a megaminx you could apply the same basic design to higher-order minxes.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 6, 2017)

That's an interesting idea! I'll try it out.


----------

